# backhoe / loader help



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

We are considering adding to our toolbox a backhoe/loader. We will be checking out the local auctions and the used market as our budget is limited for such an item. Since I dont have much experience with these machines I am looking for some help on what to look for. Or more importantly what to look out for. I also dont know anything about the maintenance requirements so I am unsure of key items to look at or look for.

Any help anyone can give me as to what to keep an eye out for, or key indicators would be great. Thanks.

Heres something along the lines of what were looking for in size.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Kubota-L48-Tractor-Loader-TL1150-Backhoe-4x4-859Hrs_W0QQitemZ220542891973QQcmdZViewItemQQptZBackhoe_Loaders?hash=item33596177c5


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Well, if you are even thinking about using it during winter, you don't want an open station.

There are a few JD 110 loaders around here. Guys seem to like them, you can haul them with a tonner.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

PerfiCut Inc.;971941 said:


> We are considering adding to our toolbox a backhoe/loader. We will be checking out the local auctions and the used market as our budget is limited for such an item. Since I dont have much experience with these machines I am looking for some help on what to look for. Or more importantly what to look out for. I also dont know anything about the maintenance requirements so I am unsure of key items to look at or look for.
> 
> Any help anyone can give me as to what to keep an eye out for, or key indicators would be great. Thanks.
> 
> ...


To save me the effort of writing a novel, I acknowledge the size of machine you are interested in, what applications are you looking at to justify such a purchase?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Exactly what Bajak just said--TLB's range in size from a large Tonka Toy[say app.1 ton,if that] to a 200-4 Dynahoe,an app.15 ton monster you need a football field to turn around in.Application,type of weather in your part of the world,terrain,etc.are all factors to steer you correctly.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Not sure where your located, but try Ritchie Bros Auctions. Have a huge site in Morris, IL but they are world wide. Lately they have had a lot of machinery at the auctions. You can get a great find if you look around. The one thing I can say is buy a machine that has good parts availability. Because every machine will break down, trust me I have had them all. But its how fast and how available the parts are that make the difference.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

be careful buying your first machine at auction. true you can save lots of upfront money but you have no clue what you are buying. you might be better off going to a local dealer and buying something with a history.

also what are the plans for the new machine outside of snow? plus don't forget when you are getting into iron like this, how do you plan to move it?


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I agree. If you don't know anything about them or what your looking at mechanically, you can get a real piece of garbage at those auctions. I just threw it out there as food for thought. Actually I know my local Caterpillar dealer has a HUGE surplus of used equipment. My salesman said that they are taking back more machines than ever. These are machines they sold a year or two earlier. lots of guys cant make payments and are forced to have them repossesed by Cat.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

There was some good advice in the loader thread I posted last week, maybe worth a look for you. Also, be real about your growth and uses for this purchase, will it require investing in another/larger truck/trailer to move it, it doesn't look like you have anything really "big" in your current fleet? Will it be used enough to justify the cost, is it a write off purchase? Will you need a CDL to move it? Can you use an equipment in transit plates, Just thoughts..............


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

''and are forced to have them repossesed by Cat.''

There's nothing worse than a ***** repossessed!!!!!! Just 1 more reason why I run Deere iron---so I'm not the focus of silly,boyish,good-natured humor.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Wow---didn't know you couldn't spell that ''bad'' word here.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I dont think it being a Cat has anything to do with it being repossesed. Just that a lot of guys bought a lot of equipment, then the bottom really dropped out on the construction market. There are lots of Deere's, New Holland, Bobcat, Case equioment being repossesed too. Just Cat sells a lot around here makes it seem like them have lots of iron sitting


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

Initial thought was ot pick up a 2nd wheeled loader for around the shop. Something to move pallets and aggregate around with during the summer, and something to load our bulk salt spreaders in the winter. After a little thinking, I figured it might not be a bad idea to spend a little extra for a loader/backhoe combination and get the benefits of both features. The machine can still load our trucks and move our materials around the yard, while allowing us the benefits of the backhoe when needed, out on projects. I figured something in this size range would do what we needed it to, and yet transporting it wouldnt be a big concern. I dont really have a need for anything larger so upsizing would only cause mobility concerns more than it would benefit us.

I've purchased several items at auctions before and am well aware of the nature of the beast. Part of why I started this thread, was to get some insight from current owners, as to what physical features, componants & parts to examine out on the lot. Any signes to look for that may indicate something is not operating properly, or may be on the brink of breaking. Aside from the obvious engine noises, smoking, leaking, that sort of stuff.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, besides the obvious that you stated, a lot of manufacturers have mandatory oil analysis done when the machines get their PM's done. So if you can find one that has records of the oil (hydrolic, engine, differentials, ect) that is a huge plus. That may help show some premature pump wear in hydro pump. The other thing is to look at how sloppy the boom and loader arm pins and bushings are. Not that pins and bushings are hard to replace, but it can tell you about how the machine is taken care of.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

SullivanSeptic;972317 said:


> I dont think it being a Cat has anything to do with it being repossesed. Just that a lot of guys bought a lot of equipment, then the bottom really dropped out on the construction market. There are lots of Deere's, New Holland, Bobcat, Case equioment being repossesed too. Just Cat sells a lot around here makes it seem like them have lots of iron sitting


It doesn't.I was just making a funny,that's all.Read it again.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I got ya! No problem. All is good


----------

